# Check your riding area good



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Well today I went riding today with my dad and we are going to make a new fourwheeler path to ride well I took the brute up what I thought was safe well it started sliding down the hill and I freaked cuz that's the first time I slide sideways down a hill..the brute started going backwards to a bunch of trees and I got up and got it stopped but I got up laughing and smiling. Don't laught at me to much


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

I know what your talking about. I ride in the bluffs allot and some hills look like they can be climbed. I started up a pretty steep hillside the other day and got half way to the top and stopped. I looked back and almost crapped my pants, I hate going down steep slopes, and especially turning around on one. I ended up hooking the winch up to a tree and lowering the brute down. Way better result than rolling it a few hundred feet down the bluff side.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

i grew up in NorthWestern Montana not far from the Canadian border, the rockies are full of hills that look like that. I rode a banshee and a warrior. There were alot of times I didnt make it to the top before losing speed and spinning out. There is always that rush of fear or adrenaline when your flying back down the hill backwards just as fast or faster than you were going up. Believe it or not I got really good at it!


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

here is one you definitly wouldnt want to go down backwards, snow and ice makes way worse!


----------



## No Plugs (Mar 1, 2010)

Dont feel bad, I have done it too. Following my buddy(on an xr400) on a single track trail and we went down a trail on the side of a steep hundred foot hill. Well, the trail narrowed, and I should have been paying more attention. Before I knew it, I was sliding sideways down the hill, my lower tires gripped, and my high side started to flip, until a tree stopped me at about a 60 degree angle. hopped off the bike, and ended up backing it up the hill alone for about 15 minutes until I was able to turn and find a decent spot to ride down. 

As i said, dont worry, we aint gonna laugh. just glad you are okay!

-Greg


----------



## Newbruteforcetothegame (Aug 31, 2010)

Haha thanks guys I don't feel so bad now..but like I said I was laughing the whole time. Next time I will make sure I'm going straight up the hill and not having the bike turn on me


----------

